# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố C++

## chuvanduyhn91

Không chạy chương trình


```

```

Đố các bạn kết quả là nhiêu?

----------


## aduy1992

Thêm bài này nữa nà:


```
/* So sanh so nguyen va so thuc */
{
double a,b,c;
a=0.1;
b=0.2;
c=a+b;
if(a+b==c)
    printf("True");
else
    printf("False");
}

```

Không chạy chương trình? True:False;

----------


## jenifer

> Thêm bài này nữa nà:
> 
> 
> ```
> /* So sanh so nguyen va so thuc */
> {
> double a,b,c;
> a=0.1;
> b=0.2;
> ...


mình chưa học C, mới học pascal , mình nghĩ là false .

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

có ai biết cài win dow-nodisk there............ ko

----------


## 36hoangcau

đơn giản thế c đc gán giá trị a+b. thì c==a+b tất nhiên là true rùi bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
phần thưởng của mình đâu??^^

----------


## loveseo

> Không chạy chương trình
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Đố các bạn kết quả là nhiêu?


Result là 7, 6 bạn à..............ok?

----------


## newhomes

> Thêm bài này nữa nà:
> 
> 
> ```
> /* So sanh so nguyen va so thuc */
> {
> double a,b,c;
> a=0.1;
> b=0.2;
> ...


False thôi vì nó đâu có so sánh đc kiểu Double.

----------


## hienpq

sai rồi nhóc
tìm kĩ lại đi,ở đâu mà falsle

----------


## bedaukute

> False thôi vì nó đâu có so sánh đc kiểu Double.


Hoản toàn chính xác!
@haimanh: Bạn trả lời đúng. Nhưng bạn có thể giải thích?

Phần thưởng dành cho các bạn là....

Một câu đố típ nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Trên giá sách có một bộ sách văn học toàn tập gồm 2 quyển. Giả sử có một con "mọt sách" ăn từ trang 1 của quyển 1 đến trang cuối của quyển 2. Hỏi con mọt này đã di chuyển một quãng đường bao nhiêu, biết rằng mỗi bìa sách dày 5mm, ruột mỗi quyển dày 5cm?

----------


## trungvn2092

10mm chăng [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seominhthanhvip

do hay do nhi^^! 
thanh vien moi do ne cac ban giai xem:
1 con ech o duoi gieng nhay len thanh gieng , gieng co 10 bac thang . biet ban ngay thi ech nhay dc 2 bac thang , ban dem lai lui lai 1 bac thang hoi bao nhieu ngay thi ech nhay len thanh gieng!^^!

----------


## ykhoapasteur

tien day bac nao thao lap trinh pm mail em trao doi ti nha!
em dang can biet them ve cong viec thuong gap khi lam css. moi hoc cai nay chua biet khi ap dung no nhu nao
mail em ne 
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> 
thanks !

----------


## Lpthuylieu

de tao => nghi da...............................
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
9 ngay..............................................  ...............

----------

